# Can FreeBSD read/write HFS+?



## Witepa (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm trying to share an external hard drive between an OS X system and a FreeBSD system, but I'm wondering whether I should format it as UFS or HFS+. This decision, of course, would be made easy of one of the OS's could not read the other's filesystem. I do know, however, that OS X can read and write on both of the filesystems, and also that HFS+ provides many features superior to that of UFS.

I do not need to be able to boot FreeBSD on HFS+, it just needs to be able to read and write it. Is this possible?

Thanks,

Jordan


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 4, 2009)

have you ever tried search?
Just few (13 at the moment of writing this) threads below yours there is this
https://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1198
grrrr


----------



## Witepa (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah, I did actually, I searched HFS+ and HFS, got no results (which I am really confused about). When searching right now, I still get no results, but your link does work and does show that I am an idiot.

Sorry about this though... I'm not one to ask without searching first.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 4, 2009)

eh... it happens to everyone... it was just so obvious... lol


----------



## Speedy (Jan 5, 2009)

Witepa said:
			
		

> Yeah, I did actually, I searched HFS+ and HFS, got no results (which I am really confused about). When searching right now, I still get no results, but your link does work and does show that I am an idiot.



If you are not happy with search features on some site use Google.
Google search string: 

site:http://forums.freebsd.org "HFS+"


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 5, 2009)

Speedy said:
			
		

> If you are not happy with search features on some site use Google.
> Google search string: site:http://forums.freebsd.org "HFS+"



forum search was broken at the time...
link i gave was pretty new, so it might not have been cached by google at the time....


----------

